# What perfume is this?



## Kim. (Sep 29, 2006)

It's driving me crazy...


----------



## danabanayna (Sep 29, 2006)

Black Rasberry Vanilla by Bath and Body Works?

That's my guess....

Yep...edited to include the link

http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/fami...814&cp=2073259


----------



## Kim. (Sep 29, 2006)

Thank you so much!


----------

